# Color Swatch Request Thread



## Liz (Dec 28, 2005)

We have a new section in our Picture Gallery for Color Swatches!

If you have a request for a swatch, please post it here.

If you have made a color swatch, please post it in the Gallery and then post in this thread to let us know that you made one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have fun!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 28, 2005)

YAY! You guys asked for it...and here it is! Post up any swatches you'd like to see pics of guys!


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 28, 2005)

I uploaded my Sweetscents swatch pic.

Post requests! If I've got it I'll swatch it.


----------



## Hinna (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd love to see a swatch of Dollymix Sheertone Shimmer blush! It looks quite dark on the site, but is described as a candy pink and looks different in all the pictures i see! It may be just the pink i'm after


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 29, 2005)

Request: Sumptious Olive vs Milani Antique Gold and Humid vs Milani Clover


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's the first one, I'll do Humid and Clover later:







Milani on the left, MAC on the right.


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks so much hon.


----------



## Sophia (Dec 29, 2005)

Request: Mac Pigments: White Gold, Frost, Old Gold and Tan.


----------



## Cocktail (Dec 29, 2005)

Sirvinya, those shadows look beautiful! What colors are they? I'm very close to bidding on an eBay lot, but the colors look sort of washed out in the picture there.

My first post, btw!


----------



## Sophia (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks sweetie!!!!:icon_chee


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 31, 2005)

Milani Clover on the left and MAC Humid on the right.


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 31, 2005)

Nothing I did could get the White Gold to show up. It actually has a green irisdescence but my camera just can't pick it up.

L-R: White Gold, Frost, Old Gold, Tan:


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 1, 2006)

I added a swatch of MAC Chocolate Brown Pigment, MAC CoCo Beach Pigment, and MAC CoCo Pigment here.

If anyone wants Pigment swatches, let me know, you can check out the ones I have in my notepad.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 1, 2006)

Requesting a swatch of MAC Goldenaire Pigment and MAC Deckchair Pigment side to side...


----------



## Sophia (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks sooo much Sirvinya!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you so much hunnie! :clap LMAO, but now I have to get Goldenaire too!


----------



## Sophia (Jan 4, 2006)

Request: Bobbi Brown Apricot ShimmerBrick


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 5, 2006)

im dying to see mac peaches blush, even if its just a pic of the blush , everytime i go to the counter i cant find it and i dont know how it looks


----------



## Sophia (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll do it Jenny!!!!


----------



## Sophia (Jan 5, 2006)

Jenny here is the Mac Peaches, I tried to take the best pics I could in natural light but here the weather is awful so the light wasn't the perfect!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 6, 2006)

ohh that looks so pretty, thank you sophia your pics came out perfect! now i want it!!! im scared of peach colors though:icon_love


----------



## Sophia (Jan 6, 2006)

Ohh no don't be afraid of peach is the only shade that gives to face a healthy glow!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 6, 2006)

you sure? lol


----------



## Sophia (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Trish!! It's a fabulous shade!! Exactly what I wanted!! On cheeks it's more a highlighter or a it's pigmented also?? Ohh does the Shimmerbricks cause you any broke out??


----------



## Sophia (Jan 6, 2006)

In the past I was always wearing brown shades because with pinks I look awful, but I always looked so dull with browns, and when I saw Peaches in the counter I decided to try it since it was no pink, and when the mua apply it on my cheeks my whole face brighten up!! Then I knew that the only shade of blush that I will continue wear is peaches, and I wasn't wrong ! And peach is the only shade that compliment any skintone, some less and some more, but always look good on cheeks!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 6, 2006)

oh really thats great, i def need it now! thanx sophia, you got me into mac bare canvas now this! but im loving it lol, thanx again


----------



## Sophia (Jan 6, 2006)

Anytime hunny!!!!:icon_chee


----------



## Sophia (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Trish!! I think it will be a great highlighter/blush for the summer!!! It's already in my wishlist, until summer I will definetely have it!!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 6, 2006)

Requesting swatch of Film Noir and Chelsea. Please! Thanks!


----------



## Liz (Jan 6, 2006)

are those lipsticks? and from what brand?


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 6, 2006)

They're MAC lipstick colors.


----------



## missjeffrey (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's a pic of some lipstick swatches. I don't have Film Noir, but Chelsea is on the end. It's a rich chocolate browne, try it with chestnut lip pencil!!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 7, 2006)

I have Chestnut! Thanks! :icon_chee


----------



## krausene (Jan 8, 2006)

Request: Swatch of Brew vs. High Tea vs. Hug Me. Thanks so much!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 8, 2006)

Request: MAC Haux and Samoa Silk eyeshadows.


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 8, 2006)

Another one please. Milani Java Bean vs MAC Woodwinked. Thanks


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 8, 2006)

I hope this wasn't just for mac swatches.

I did a few NYX eyeshadow swatches.

I figured it may help people who don't know anything about NYX.

:icon_chee


----------



## Sophia (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a request, I would like to see a swatch of Mac's Style blush!! If anyone has it!!:icon_wink


----------



## Zoey (Jan 14, 2006)

If anyone has MAC paints Mauvism vs. Artjam,please.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2006)

i have only brew, but i can tell you brew is nowhere near high tea and hug me! would you still like to see a swatch of brew?


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 17, 2006)

does anybody have any pics of any stila convertible color on there cheeks? im looking to get one but now sure what color, i thought i would just give it a shot:icon_love


----------



## Sophia (Jan 17, 2006)

Jenny I only have one Gladiola, well I see what I can do tomorrow but I'm not promissing the best photo!!! He he!!!


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 17, 2006)

requesting:

1. contrast vs blue noir vs plumage

2. print vs greystone

thanks SO much for anyone who can swatch any of these!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 17, 2006)

sophia that will be great! i like gladiola to , if you cant do it, dont worry about it its fine thank you so much sophia! your the best girl:icon_chee


----------



## Laura (Jan 17, 2006)

Not at all Jaime.. this thread is for swatches of EVERYTHING!


----------



## Laura (Jan 17, 2006)

I have Lillium, Petunia &amp; Gladiola.. i can swatch them on my hands for you tomorrow honey ify ou like. I'll also use Gladiola tomorrow so you can see it on me &amp; Sophia!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 18, 2006)

oh great laura! thank you sweetie! i love you both hehe:icon_chee


----------



## Sophia (Jan 18, 2006)

Jenny I tried to take good pics of Gladiola CC, I'm not sure if you'll like them, also maybe in the pics the real shade of Gladiola not be very obvious and that it's my foundation's fault since it's a little darker that's why I took a pic of Gladiola as a hand swatch but don't be afraid it's not so orange on cheeks!!


----------



## Laura (Jan 18, 2006)

OMG i completely forgot to take pics! Will do it tonight honey!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 18, 2006)

sophia that looks so nice on you, everything i think about getting that color im like nah its to light and orangey but wow it does look nice on thank you sweetie:icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 18, 2006)

hey... how can you forget about me? lol:icon_chee


----------



## Sophia (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks it's not orangey at all!!! :icon_chee


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 19, 2006)

hey guys

ime camera-less and not much help right now lol but i will do my best in the future

in other news

id love to see SMUT if anyone doesnt mind. since its a pro color i have to make quite a trip but ive heard good things so ime interested


----------



## Laura (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok i forgot again. I'm so bad! Plus im not going home tonight so wont be able to take swatches until Friday.

Gladiola is nowhere near as orange on skin like it is in the pan. When i saw it first in person, i was like hell no but its gorgeous on!


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 19, 2006)

I saw the swatch it's nice.. what is it used for? Eyeshadow? Blush?


----------



## Sophia (Jan 19, 2006)

Both, as highlighter and e/s!


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 19, 2006)

does no one have the colours for my request?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kata (Jan 19, 2006)

Mac Retrodaze lipstick please! If possible in comparison to Upluxe but if not its cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TIA


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 19, 2006)

yeah thats what i said im like damn thats orange! thats why i wanted to see it on, and some other colors are a little to much thats also why i want to see then all be4 i buy any! take your time laura i still love you:icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 19, 2006)

sorry sweetie i dont have any of those colors i would love to help, im sure somebody has to have those colors:icon_love


----------



## Zoey (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 22, 2006)

Mauvism top

Artjam bottom


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 22, 2006)

Oooh! These are nice!!!


----------



## Zoey (Jan 22, 2006)

Ava thank you so much!I love you!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 22, 2006)

Im sure there is someone out there with SMUT eyeshadow! I really want to see it lol... oo well Thanks if anyone gets to it:icon_love


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 22, 2006)

No prob Zoey.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 23, 2006)

Milani Desert Sun and MAC Amber Lights, please! Thanks!


----------



## Sophia (Jan 25, 2006)

Request: a lip swatch of Stila Inviting It Gloss!!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Jan 25, 2006)

MAC Humid and Urban Decay Mildew. I have Mildew but I would like to compare the two before I buy Humid. I don't want to have too many similar colors.


----------



## Leony (Jan 25, 2006)

Check this pic from Becky's swatches pics for MAC Humid.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...hp?i=2782&amp;c=38


----------



## Leony (Jan 25, 2006)

Check this pic on gallery for Amber Lights swatch

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal....php?i=73&amp;c=38

I couldn't find Milani Desert Sun, wait for Leila or others to post the pic.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Leony! I think the two are similar in color. I'd love to see them side by side to see the difference.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jan 25, 2006)

I don't have anymore Amber Lights to swatch, but here is Milani Desert Sun...hope it helps! BTW...Desert Sun is lighter than Amber Lights...it's less "orangey".


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks honey! Which one do you like better? I'd like to see them side by side to compare dimension and pigmentation. I have Desert Sun and not Amber Lights. Thinking about getting AL, but not sure yet.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 25, 2006)

Honestly, Amber Lights and Desert Sun/Sun Goddess look exactly alike! So much so that I returned Amber Lights once I got home and realized it.

And for some reason, Desert Sun and Sun Goddess, look like the same color too... :icon_roll Someone screwed up at Milani!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 25, 2006)

I looked at a pic in the gallery. Desert Sun and Sun Goddess do look the same!


----------



## Laura (Jan 25, 2006)

I can take a swatch of Brew but i dont have the other 2 l/s girlie. Plus Brew was LE so you'd probably find it hard to track it down


----------



## Laura (Jan 25, 2006)

LOL! Dont we all honey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 25, 2006)

I can do this one! I just need some batteries.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 25, 2006)

MAC Humid on the left and Urban Decay Mildew on the right. Humid almost looks matte in comparison to Mildew.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 26, 2006)

I know this wasn't my request, but I've been looking for a nice green shade to go with brown/gold tones. I can't decide which one of these I like better! I'm leaning toward the Urban Decay though, because it has more shimmer.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks so much for that! I don't think it's necessary for me to buy Humid. They look a bit similar, but as you said, Humid is more matte.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 27, 2006)

just bumping my request to see a shade because ime also thinking of a second one and would like to see it

so

Smut

&amp; Cranberry (I think thats what its called, the very red one from MAC)

thanks

I need to make a trip if I wanna grab Smut and then again its IFFY if the store I have in mind will have it. Sooo Id love to see it before I have to plan a roadtrip hehe


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 31, 2006)

here you go sophia. stila lip shine in michaela sorry the pics came out bad but you can get a idea of it:icon_love oh and exuse my chap lips:icon_chee


----------



## Sophia (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm reposting this one: Stila's Inviting It Gloss and I'm adding a new one Mac's Enhantress Lipglass!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Feb 2, 2006)

Milani "Flare" vs. MAC "Coppering I need to compare those two!

Milani "Shock" vs. MAC "Stars N' Rockets

This next one might be hard.

MAC "Cranberry" vs. LORAC "Merlot"


----------



## Chrystal (Feb 2, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone had MAC All Girl pigment. Ive seen pictures of it in the jar but I would like to see what it looks like on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 2, 2006)

Sure, I'll go do a swatch now.


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 2, 2006)

Almost identical but Coppering glows! It's much more metallic.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks so much for this!!! :clap


----------



## Chrystal (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks!! :icon_chee


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 3, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture of Mac's Blitz &amp; Glitz fluidline?


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 3, 2006)

I can swatch it on my hand when I get home... Give me a couple of hrs. :icon_bigg


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok. Thank you!


----------



## Zoey (Feb 3, 2006)

I would really love to see some Clinique butter shine lipstick swatches,please


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 4, 2006)

Could somebody please swatch the following Stila eyeshadows

Golightly

Oasis

Jezebel

Twig

Barefoot

TIA x


----------



## Sophia (Feb 4, 2006)

Sarah from all these I only have Golightly, is in that pic:


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Sophia, is summer a stila colour too??


----------



## Sophia (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes all of them are Stila!


----------



## orangegurl13118 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm looking 4 a swatch of SUGARBERRY 12 by Clinique.


----------



## orangegurl13118 (Feb 4, 2006)

please!!!


----------



## KittyM (Feb 6, 2006)

Great pics and swatches everyone!!!

Now Sophia, it`s time to change your title from Millenium talker to "Queen of peaches" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Cause you are you know!!!


----------



## Sophia (Feb 6, 2006)

Ohhh he he LMAO!!!!!! Great idea Kristina I'll do it now!!!!:icon_chee


----------



## Eva121 (Feb 6, 2006)

Great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it! Sophia, you are officially Mut's Peach Queen!

(Now I want Peach Shimmerwaves, it's your fault  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Sophia (Feb 6, 2006)

He he oups!!!!!!!:icon_wink


----------



## KittyM (Feb 6, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:icon_chee :clap


----------



## Killah Kitty (Feb 6, 2006)

if anyone could swatch MAC e/s

Smut and Cranberry

thanks..


----------



## Kata (Feb 10, 2006)

Could anyone post a comparison of Mac's Gleam, Deckchair and Say Yeah?

It would be the most wonderful thing ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TIA


----------



## Zoey (Feb 11, 2006)

Could anyone do Mac Minted Eye Khol?


----------



## Marisol (Feb 11, 2006)

Janelle's picture


----------



## Sophia (Feb 11, 2006)

Polona you're in my head?????:icon_chee


----------



## Sophia (Feb 11, 2006)

ohh Marisol I thought Minted was more green, I saw in the past other swatch and it was more green, but this is turquise!!!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 11, 2006)

That is a pretty accurate swatch since I have that liner and that is what it looks like.


----------



## mel0 (Feb 12, 2006)

That's super pretty!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 17, 2006)

I just posted up some Swatches of MAC Pop Mode l/g vs MAC Bow Belle l/g (LE) here... 4 pics in total.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Leila! Those l/gs are pretty. :icon_love


----------



## Leony (Feb 17, 2006)

I saw that Leila, it looked gorgeous!


----------



## Zoey (Feb 19, 2006)

Could anyone swatch some brownish MAC paints(stillife,chiaroscuro,sublime nature,bamboom,...),pelase?


----------



## Sophia (Feb 26, 2006)

Could someone post swatches on her cheek of the new Culturebloom blushcreams? Any blushcream? Thank you!!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 26, 2006)

I put up some swatches of MAC Pigments, Eye Kohl, Fluidline, and e/s in the Swatches Gallery here...


----------



## ilafa (Mar 1, 2006)

Could someone please post swatch of MAC l/s Lady Bug


----------



## missprissy82 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi! Its my first time here:clap . I'm looking to switch from MAC studio fix, color NC55 to BOBBI BROWN. I'm not sure witch color matches best. Please reply soon. TY


----------



## alliestella (Mar 9, 2006)

Could anyone swatch Metalphysical chromeglass with Tanchromatique chromeglass and Oh Baby lipglass ?

Thank you !


----------



## spazbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

Enchantress


----------



## Sophia (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks sooo much for taking a swatch for me!! It's a very pretty shade!!!


----------



## Ley (Mar 15, 2006)

Can anyone with APC pigments post swatches of the colours they have? Just interested how they look on the skin. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

I love Enchantress! I so want it now.


----------



## Zoey (Mar 19, 2006)

Ley,I will do that in the next few days.


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Polona  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Satin (Mar 26, 2006)

Could anybody post some swatch of any peach color e/s in stila...also I need swatches of stila flicker and rosebud e/s!


----------



## Zoey (Mar 27, 2006)

Uploaded swatches and pics of APC e/s.


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2006)

Thankyou! :heart:


----------



## Zoey (Mar 27, 2006)

you welcome!:icon_love


----------



## tiff (Mar 27, 2006)

I would love to see swatches of these too, please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2006)

Just wondering, are the APC swatches of wet or dry pigment Polona? They look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zoey (Mar 28, 2006)

there is really a lot of them on,to see the color better,but the skin might have been a bit damp,since I was cleaning it after each swatch with a baby wipe.


----------



## Nolee (Mar 30, 2006)

This thread is really a greaaaaat idea, thanks a lot ladies :clap


----------



## Zoey (Apr 3, 2006)

Can someone please swatch Stila Smudgepot Amethyst vs.MAC Fluidline Macroviolet? And Jade smudgepot.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Apr 9, 2006)

I know some of you have gotten to see Sweetie cake piggies. Is it possible to see some swatches for any of ya'll who have bought them.

AND could I see a swatch of Lavender Sky &amp; Iris Print

And what do you pair those with?


----------



## PopModePrincess (Apr 12, 2006)

MAC Brit Wit Cream Blush please.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 14, 2006)

Does anyone happen to have swatches of Stila e/s? I *LOVE* almost all of their colors, but I prefer neutrals (I have 45 colors by a different company, but I think it's time to make the switch to all things Stila while I can). I'd like to see a clear distinction with most of the creams, browns, beiges, greys, blacks, etc. because it's a bit hard to tell with Sephora and Stila websites having different "shades" for the same color! Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks in advance guys!!!

(Accidentally made a new thread before I saw this post!!)


----------



## Marisol (Apr 14, 2006)

Devin posted pictures of the pigments on her haul thread.


----------



## Satin (Apr 16, 2006)

Mac E/s Lovebud Pls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vbretta (Apr 21, 2006)

Mac gloss in C-thru or a mac gloss similar??

quote=cottoncandy]does no one have the colours for my request?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Satin (Apr 25, 2006)

MAC SUshi Flower and Girlie swatches pls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nolee (Apr 26, 2006)

hey ladies (f)

can i see those nail colors from the sweeti cake collection on?

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...CT_ID=PROD3662

they look really "sweet"

*im finally growin my nails, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## Sophia (Apr 27, 2006)

Girls if anyone have Mac's Pink Clash lipglass, I would love to see a swatch!!!


----------



## Lia (May 3, 2006)

I would like to ask 2 swatches:

1. MAC Chrome Yellow e/s vs. MAC Primary Yellow pigment

2. A swatch of C-thru lipgloss


----------



## Lia (May 8, 2006)

Ah, i'd also like to see a swatch of MAC orange e/s, genuine orange, acid orange and dusty coral pigments (i'm an orange lover)


----------



## beautynista (May 11, 2006)

Request: I would be so grateful if someone could post a swatch of Stila smudgepot in "plum", i want to compare it to MAC macroviolet fluidline =)


----------



## jennycateyez (May 13, 2006)

mac lipstick in plant a kiss and mac trance plant lustreglass, please! thank you!


----------



## Bronxcutie (May 18, 2006)

Decorative, Tanchromatique, or Languish lip glass/lip lacquers


----------



## Leony (May 25, 2006)

Here you go Aquilah, sorry I took me so long to upload this.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 14, 2006)

I just added some swatches of my mineral pigments to the swatches gallery.


----------



## Lia (Jun 19, 2006)

Just "bumping" the thread because there's a lot of people who asked for swatches in some time and didn't get noticed since it's a sticky thread and not many people look into it.

Also i put some swatches of Clinique duo in Beach Plum on the gallery


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

i already upload your request...


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia (Jul 7, 2006)

For those interested on swatches of mineral e/s produced by Bombshell Beauty and Taylor Made Minerals, ilafa posted some swatches on Mut Gallery. Thanks , girl


----------



## tootaa (Jul 13, 2006)

thamk you so much


----------



## Nolee (Jul 21, 2006)

i would be really thankful if anyone post any of the BB shimmer bricks swatches! (mostly brownie and Bronze)


----------



## Zoey (Aug 3, 2006)

Can someone please post the swatches of new MAC Technacolor kohls? Do they stay on waterline for hours or are they gone in minutes?


----------



## alexa04 (Aug 19, 2006)

Anyone happen to have a collection of Tarte cheek stains? I'd like to see how Sunkissed compares to Tickled Peach and Blushing Bride, or just Sunkissed if possible. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blackmettalic (Aug 26, 2006)

I put my Rockocco/Untamed swatches in the gallery.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1)View attachment 24210
2)View attachment 24211


3)View attachment 24212


1) MAC lipglass in Pure Vanity (right) and Elaborate (left)

2) MAC lipstick in Wild 'Bout You (right) and Rockocco (left)

3) Mac pigment in Accent Red (right) and CCB in Premeditated (left)


----------



## Lia (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow , it looks amazing! Thanks for posting...


----------



## blackmettalic (Aug 27, 2006)

No prob, I bet you love blue reds too since they suit olive skin tones. You would look good in any of this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia (Aug 27, 2006)

Totally true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My HG red lipstick is a dark blue red color, and it looks amazing, best than brown based reds ... Now if only i had the money to buy the l/g or if only we had mac here...


----------



## blackmettalic (Aug 27, 2006)

I definitely don't have any money now either. I'm sorry they don't have MAC in Brazil (I guess you hesitate to buy online?).


----------



## Lia (Aug 27, 2006)

The main problems: 1st: no paypal... 2nd: no intl cc on my name; 3rd: angry mom; 4th: massive taxes (60% of the price of any product beside paper things like mags and newspapers)

We have mac here in brazil, but the thing is that it's EXTREMELY expensive, like 60 reais for a lipgloss (60 reais is like 27 dollars, but it feels to us like spending 60 dollars on it - a regular brazilian lipgloss varies between 6 and 18 reais)... I know that when converting to reais the lipgloss would cost me around 30-40 reais, and i'm not sure that i want to spend that kind of money on something that i use up so fast (i'm always wearing gloss, no matter what)

So , for now i'm going to drool only and stick to local brands


----------



## LaStupenda (Aug 27, 2006)

If anyone is interested in any True Colors swatches, I have the entire line (2x over actually b/c I went a little crazy!) I have all of the colors and glitters-they're like Mac pigments, but they have a lot more colors (although MAC has more "out there" colors like lime green). Just let me know and I'd be happy to oblige!


----------



## Thais (Aug 28, 2006)

Could someone post either a swatch or an EOTD using MAC's Say, yeah! e/s?


----------



## Lia (Aug 28, 2006)

Here. girl : http://legacycollection.org/mac/v/sw...yyeah.jpg.html


----------



## Zoey (Aug 29, 2006)

I have Tickled, Blushing bride, Flush and DOllface if that is any help?-will try to post pics soon,just need to borrow a camera first.


----------



## marianna (Aug 29, 2006)

I would love a swatch of mac lipstick "hue " in better lighting than the one in legacy collection!


----------



## Shelley (Sep 2, 2006)

Request for swatch: MAC Fluidline- New Weed


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 3, 2006)

uploaded here. let me know if you want a better one.


----------



## marianna (Sep 3, 2006)

Thank you Jennifer!Do you know how I can enlarge the picture ?


----------



## Thais (Sep 7, 2006)

Here are some lipgoss swatches... They look identical on the lips!

MAC Instant Gold (left) and Elaborate (right) l/g:

View attachment 24752


MAC Factory Made (left) and Poetique (right) l/g:

View attachment 24751


MAC La La Libertine (left) and Lip65 (right) l/g:

View attachment 24753


----------



## Lia (Sep 7, 2006)

I loved Instant Gold! Is it l/e? I love elaborate too, but it's l/e so i won't be getting anytime soon


----------



## Thais (Sep 7, 2006)

Instant gold is not LE, it's a lustreglass... And it looks just like elaboate on the lips, just has a touch of pink to it.


----------



## Lia (Sep 7, 2006)

Ah, cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Chrystal (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi all! Can someone post a side by side of MAC's Graphic Brown, Ostentatious, and DipDown fluidlines? I would really appreciate it!! Thanks!!!:wave:


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi,

These swatches are great!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 10, 2006)

i'd love to see this as well!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 10, 2006)

sorry, that's the biggest. if you'd like me to take another pic, let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thank you! those are great!

thank you again! you're the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Thais (Sep 10, 2006)

Can someone please post a swatch of MAC all that glitters and Say, yeah! side by side? Thanks!!!


----------



## Shelley (Sep 13, 2006)

I will do it tonight and post. Edited to add... my camera batteries are dead, have to recharge, will post pic tomorrow.

Request for: MAC Touch Lipstick


----------



## Thais (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Sep 13, 2006)

Your welcome!


----------



## Shelley (Sep 15, 2006)

Okay here is MAC All That Glitters (left) and Say Yeah (right) Hard to tell in pic but Say Yeah is a pinkish-gold.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 15, 2006)

Gel Eyeliners-(left to right) Lise Watier Topaz, MAC New Weed, MAC Dipdown


----------



## Thais (Sep 15, 2006)

They look quite simlar dont u think?


----------



## Shelley (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes, very close except Say Yeah has a more pink tone to it.


----------



## Chrystal (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is the swatches I requested before if anyone is interested. I had dipdown and my husband ended up buying me the graphic brown and ostentatious anyways. They are puurrrrrrdy!!!!


----------



## Steel (Oct 1, 2006)

Could someone swatch me NARS' lip lacquers? I'm especially interested in Baby Doll and Chelsea Girls but others are welcome too (I only have Zou Zou so far and I'm in love!). Thanks!!


----------



## Thais (Oct 4, 2006)

Any Studio Mist swatches????


----------



## beautynista (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Steel,

I'll swatch babydoll for you sometime tonight if i get the chance. It's very pretty!!


----------



## Steel (Oct 4, 2006)

That would be great! Thank you so much! :hehe:


----------



## beautynista (Oct 8, 2006)

Here are the swatches for Nars Babydoll. It's a very pretty deep shimmery pink.


----------



## Steel (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the swatches, Beautynista! Babydoll looks really pretty, I think I might need to get it for my birthday :w00t:


----------



## xkjcx (Oct 8, 2006)

Those NARS's laquers are gorgeous!


----------



## beautynista (Oct 9, 2006)

No probs!!! HTH


----------



## Andrew (Oct 30, 2006)

nice colors, lovn the shimmer


----------



## rlise (Nov 8, 2006)

i posted my lipglass swatches in the gallery, but thought i would post them here as well, my catch someone eye!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just being trying to be helpful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for doing it rlise!


----------



## babdora (Nov 9, 2006)

I've been searching and haven't found any pictures of Shu Uemura's ME Silver 945 applied on eyes.

Pretty please.


----------



## JusADiva21 (Nov 26, 2006)

I really want to see more neutral-based lipglasses. Appreciate it!


----------



## missnadia (Nov 30, 2006)

Could anybody post the Urban Decay Deluxe eyeshadows in Sting or Peace (or any other ones) please.. I'd appreciate it, thanks


----------



## DarkBlackRose (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome Thread!


----------



## blonde65 (Dec 6, 2006)

Could someone be very kind and show me some swatches from MAC cheekhues please? I am a blonde NW20 and any suggestions would be very much appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 10, 2006)

shoot! i wanted to get those two but didn't! they look pretty!


----------



## marianna (Dec 15, 2006)

Jennifer had posted a swatch of mac hue along with lipgloss on top.I was wondering if anyone could post hue alone.


----------



## Darleene (Jan 4, 2007)

Request: MAC NC30 vs. Laura Mercier Warm ivory &amp; sunny beige

That would be soo great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have no Laura Mercier store here in Austria.. and i want to order a foundation at ebay and i`m nor sure about the shade ...

thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Jan 11, 2007)

request: eyeshadows mac : deep truth, jewel blue,passionate, and also a black mac pigment would be appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks


----------



## Shelley (Jan 12, 2007)

Request for MAC Satellite Dreams Eyeshadow, please.


----------



## iiweazle (Feb 3, 2007)

could someone swatch

Clinique Black Honey lipstick


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 6, 2007)

ditto on this one


----------



## claire20a (Feb 14, 2007)

super duper helpful thread - MUT rocks!!


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok. I have a really odd request and i'm hoping that someone can help me. I was wanting to see what Mac foundation Nc 25 and 30 looks like. I got 20 but it's too light. I don't have a Mac within 3 hrs of me so I have to order online. I'm hoping someone could give me a idea of what it looks like on the skin. I'm not very good at judging by the picture they have online. TIA!!


----------



## Shanelle (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey reginaalear, I don't have NC 25 but I have NC 20 and NC 30...







Obviously the darker one is NC 30. The middle one is with no flash all the others are flash. Oh and it's the "Full coverage" one.

Hope it helps. =]


----------



## Jobunny (Feb 22, 2007)

Would someone pretty please be able to swatch MAC piggies Melon and Pink Bronze for me? I already have Pink Bronze.

OR if someone could just tell me the differences if you can't be bothered taking a pic :laughing:

Would be much appreciated!

TY!


----------



## Very_Tammy (Feb 27, 2007)

I just took the picture for of the swatches. Unfortunately, the battery of my camera died before I got the chance to upload it. Once the battery charges, I'll upload the pic, and post it here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 27, 2007)

Shanelle: Thanks so much! I went ahead and got the NC30 Can't wait to get it!! I got Studio fix fluid!


----------



## Very_Tammy (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, finally got the chance to upload the pic, so here it is. First is the Pink Bronze, and the second is the Melon pigment.


----------



## niksaki (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey there does anyone have swatches of

* anti establishment

* jam session ( a glitter? )

* golden olive


----------



## Jobunny (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Tammy! They're a lot different to each other than I had initially thought. Which is a good thing! I already have so many eyeshadows which I thought would look different but really are prett close to something I already had! Makes me mad grrrr lol :rotfl: Thanks again! Very helpful :g:


----------



## Shelley (Mar 13, 2007)

Could someone please show a swatches of Sugar Tropic Tan bronzer, Stila bronzer #1,#2, and Cargo light, medium bronzer. Thanks!


----------



## niksaki (Mar 13, 2007)

Wondering does any have any swatches of ....

* MAC GLOSS CREME BRILLIANCE - 'PLATINUM' 

* MAC FROST EYESHADOW - 'ANTI-ESTABLISHMENT' 

thanks in advance if so!

Nic


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 13, 2007)

Platinum

Electra, Anti-establishment, Black tied

HTH!


----------



## niksaki (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks so much!! i appreciate the help lol

Nic


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 13, 2007)

Moving this to the swatch request thread.


----------



## AutumnRain (Mar 19, 2007)

hope someone has those colors/pigments to show me, 'cause i wanna buy them today

dusty coral

deckchair

crystal.orange

and difference between coco and coco beach

pls.pls,pls girls!


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 19, 2007)

If someone could put up swatches of NYX loose pearl pigments I would be very happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Afrodita, check the Picture Gallery, I think there was some pic of Coco and Coco Beach together.


----------



## Triskele (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm absolutely dying for a swatch comparison of Mac's gold dusk pigment and gold mine shadows! Thanks in advance!


----------



## AutumnRain (Mar 26, 2007)

please,can someone show me zandra(mac) and real doll(mac)


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 30, 2007)

MAC's Rubia l/s vs. Viva Glam IV

Please and thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 30, 2007)

tadzio79 posted a swatch of Rubia in her Ballooncy haul thread.


----------



## redcar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

i cant get your notepad to load up theres nothing there...i really wanna see it


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 2, 2007)

viva glam iv

Rubia - Specktra.Net

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f95...tml#post897109

(this is from my ballonacy thread, swatch of rubia on last 2 pics)

I think rubia would be more similar to Viva Glam V, but I don't have Viva Glam V so I can't confirm that.

Viva Glam V Lipstick

HTH!

EDIT: lovely Marisol has a product comparion pic of Rubia and other lipsticks, including Viva Glam V here

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ighlight=rubia


----------



## Dee_Vine (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks hun! I actually meant Viva Glam V. hehe But ya, they do look quite similar.. maybe too similar for my taste.

Thanks again!


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 3, 2007)

I have to stop reading this thread. I am wanting all of this stuff now!


----------



## kimone2005 (Apr 7, 2007)

Swatch request:

Can somone compare MAC Ola Mango lipglass to MAC Silly Girl lipglass


----------



## sgoofi (Apr 22, 2007)

Any swatches for Monave mineral foundation?


----------



## newyorkknick (May 24, 2007)

can someone post the duochrome mac eyeshadows on here? theres a handfull, i wanna see before i buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yooniecorn (May 30, 2007)

Could someone please post a swatch on the skin of:

Lorac Liquid Luminizer (Pearl).

Nars The Multiple (Copacabana).

Smashbox Artificial Light (Prism).

Smashbox: Candid or Desire lipglosses.

Mac: Pink Plaid, Kinda Sexy, Politely Pink lipsticks.

Mac Blush (Coygirl).

Sorry for such a long list...thanks in advance;


----------



## Maudlin Romance (Jun 5, 2007)

Can someone help me with some Rimmel products? I would like to see anything that people have.


----------



## prettypretty (Jun 6, 2007)

slimshine from MAC


----------



## nics1972 (Jun 14, 2007)

I wanna use the MAC free shipping offer code. It expires on June 16. Am debating between pigments Helium, Vanilla and Pink Opal. I would be SO grateful to you if you could post swatches of the colors and help me decide..

PLEASE help !!

Thanks a bunch

Love

Nicole


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jun 21, 2007)

does anyone have the swatch for MAC's lipstick in Velvet Teddy and Cherish?

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## badbadgirl (Jun 25, 2007)

I know it's a long shot but does anyone have upclose pictures/swatches of Dior Gloss Show lipgloss? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MakeupLoverInVa (Jun 26, 2007)

Peaches looks great...


----------



## missnadia (Jun 26, 2007)

Could anybody post Lumiere foundation swatches pls?


----------



## Aprill (Jun 26, 2007)

sure, i will in a little bit


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 26, 2007)

Could someone swatch me some Meow e/s in any color PLEASE? Thanks


----------



## Shanelle (Jul 3, 2007)

That is Dior Addict Plastic Gloss in Capricious Pink (002) My lips are really pigmented.

And they look soo weird there, don't ask me why? lol.


----------



## missnadia (Jul 3, 2007)

Does anybody have Alima eye shadows?? Could you pleas post? .. actually I'm not sure if the mineral requests should go to the mineral swatch thread?? It doesn't say mineral swatch "request" :kopfkratz:...


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a request. Can someone post some swatches of NYX Chrome Shadows? I really want to buy some of these, but the pictures on the web suck. I would be very thankful for it.


----------



## badbadgirl (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you doll the color looks great! :rotfl:


----------



## Shelley (Jul 29, 2007)

Could someone please show a swatch of MAC Mocha Blush? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DioRa (Aug 22, 2007)

that's greeat thanks it will be very useful


----------



## Shelley (Aug 31, 2007)

Could someone please post a swatch of L'oreal HIP Cream Eyeliner -----Eggplant and Teal. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Sep 6, 2007)

can i see a swatch of MAC living pink and scene 1


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok the Eggplant is the second one and the teal is the fourth one.Hope that helps


----------



## Shelley (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They look beautiful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does the purple one have reddish undertones or is it basic purple?


----------



## Aprill (Sep 23, 2007)

basic purple IMO


----------



## Shelley (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks April!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bombheart (Oct 3, 2007)

MAC Mattene Lipstick - Tango Vs Orange Dare, anyone? =)


----------



## Ricci (Oct 12, 2007)

Or a picture?

I cannot find it on MUT ,ebay even Google GRRR!

Please anyone?


----------



## Leony (Oct 12, 2007)

Ricci, you can request the swatch here hun.

By the way here I found one user pic, not sure which one is it though lol

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...php?i=3397&amp;c=9


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 12, 2007)

Source


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 12, 2007)

you can also try looking up a swatch of URBAN DECAY's PEACE collection of eyeshadows in FISHNET, it's EXACTLY the same color, in fact so much that i ended up selling it because i already had mac'c STARS'N ROCKETS.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Oct 12, 2007)

Its a basic purple


----------



## Ricci (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks!Thank you!


----------



## wohopa (Oct 28, 2007)

yellowish brown?


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Dec 9, 2007)

_Hmmmm_. Is this thread still active? I'm requesting a swatch of MAC Star Violet eye shadow. :blush: Thanks!


----------



## amanda1210 (Dec 13, 2007)

can someone pleaseee post up a swatch of a pressed pigment and pigment (same color for both, any color, i just want to see whats the difference between a pressed pigment, and a regular pigment look.)


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 13, 2007)

can anyone make a swatch of NYX cream blush in hot pink or glow?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 13, 2007)

I can take a pic of this tomorrow if you'd like (it's too dark now)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, please. :icon_chee


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 14, 2007)

I can this weekend most likely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amanda1210 (Dec 14, 2007)

Awesome, thanks!! Cant wait 2 see it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 14, 2007)

Star Violet:







Sorry it's blurry! I'm really bad at photographing swatches! lol.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 21, 2007)

Could someone please post swatches of Cargo bronzer- light and medium matte, Sugar Tropic Tan bronzing powder, and Stila Sun. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geeko (Jan 8, 2008)

could someone post swatch of mac sunbasque blush..

thanks!


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 9, 2008)

Does anyone have eyeshadow swatches of Bobbi Brown or Laura Mercier? And any Laura Mercier lipcolors? TIA


----------



## Thang (Feb 16, 2008)

I love this forum


----------



## xAnthraxPoptart (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay for swatches! *smiles* totally made my day


----------



## hc123 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd love to see swatches of some of the MAC lippys in Nude colors.. such as.. Mocha, Underplay, Taupe, Twig, Kinda Sexy

Also, Bobbi Brown Lippys in the nude or mauve colors..

Thanks.

Henna


----------



## geeko (Mar 3, 2008)

For those girls who are interested in the beauty powder blush swatches. I did some swatch of the beauty powders and comparison with some other mac blushers. Hope this help u  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









































thanks for viewing.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks, geeko! The pics and swatches are fabulous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BabyDollBeauty (Mar 21, 2008)

Great colours there!


----------



## hc123 (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry.. if this is the wrong place to post this.. i was wondering if anyone is able to do a few swatches for me.. the mac website swatches are so decieving.. i wanted to see: Era/All That Glitters/Honesty/Soba/Wedge/Cork/Brule/Shroom side by side.. if at all possible..

thanks!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 23, 2008)

Did you check the Picture gallery?


----------



## tamagnocchi (Mar 24, 2008)

or MUA?


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Apr 18, 2008)

This is a great post. I never realized how comparable Milani and Mac eyeshadows were.


----------



## br0nxcutie1 (May 2, 2008)

wow great colors


----------



## misha_astaroth (May 8, 2008)

beautiful shadows, thanks for showing us


----------



## McRubel (May 12, 2008)

Hey. Well after I found started posting my swatches I realized that this is to a question asked a year ago! Anyways, for anyone that may still be interested...

Smashbox Candid lipgloss











I highly recommend this lipgloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yooniecorn (Jun 9, 2008)

Does anyone have Mac's Shag lipstick, perchance? Swatch, please - especially if you are around NW20!


----------



## la_chinita (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi all! I was wondering if someone could please do a swatch of any MAC blushcremes for me? I only have Lillicent, and I want more! Thanks so much in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey guys,

If anybody has both MAC "Sea and Sky" and Urban Decay "Adore" and can swatch side by side, that would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## hopeless novice (Oct 2, 2008)

Any swatch from any Pop Beauty product. Also swatches from Vincent Longo Amalfi Dream kit. Thanks


----------



## Shelley (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anyone have swatches of the following powder bronzers?

Nars Laguna

Nars Casino

Cargo Light

Cargo Medium

Too Faced Caribbean In A Compact- Sun Bunny

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystle (Jun 8, 2009)

Can someone please swatch MAC Antiqued next to MAC Bronze.

And MAC Texture next to MAC Soft Brown.

Thank you!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 7, 2009)

I would love to see everyone's Ulta shadows. I know a lot of members own them. It's hard to find swatches of them online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Jul 7, 2009)

I have one on my blog leti (the one that looks like blue brown pigment) and one more ill try to swatch in the morning


----------



## internetchick (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks. I did see that blog post. I was thinking about the swatches today. I placed an order with Ulta today for some Smashbox primer, and wanted some shadows. It was really hard to choose. I did get Galaxy, Truffle, and another shade I forget the name of. Every time they have a sale I waste time trying to pick shades, and end up with nothing.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 7, 2009)

Id like to see swatches of the Revlon Creme Shadows.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 7, 2009)

I have one palette(not Just Nudes) that I can swatch later.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks! Id love to see them.


----------



## lolaB (Jul 8, 2009)

Here are the shadows I have. Fun fact: I had to take most of them out of the packaging to swatch them, lol. No primer or base...







Lustre, Plum Smoke, Vogue, Molten, Pink, Plum Noir (deeper in person), Shamrock


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 10, 2009)

I keep wondering about the Loreal HIP Shocking Shadow Pigments, especially in the colors Striving and Unashamed. I saw the regular Shadow Pigments but the "Shocking" color set appeals to me more. Does anyone have these yet? I'd love to see swatches.


----------



## Tyari (Sep 18, 2009)

does anyone have MAC Deep Brown and/or Chocolate Brown pigments? Can you please swatch them both? Whichever one you have. I'd like to see them both. Thanks!


----------



## britney54 (Nov 26, 2009)

Can someone do a swatch of the MAC blushcremes Lilicent &amp; Ladyblush? Thanks


----------



## internetchick (Nov 26, 2009)

There are already swatches for those here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## britney54 (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh thank you!


----------



## VulcanEars (Feb 7, 2010)

Could someone please do me a swatch of MACs Blue Brown pigment, Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jpando (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, could someone please swatch MAC highlighter powder in silver dusk next to a similar eyeshadow color, or next to a similar pigment? I am also especially interested in seeing it next to Stila e/s in Kitten. I am wondering how this compares in terms of density of pigmentation and in coloration. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 5, 2010)

Lip swatches for Shy Girl, Blankety, High Tea, Viva Glam VI and Girl About Town.

Please and thank you.


----------



## FoxxyDiva (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm a Mac NC45 and looking for a swatch of Mac- Rice Paper, Shroom, Woodwinked, and NYX Sahara. Trying to figure out the similarities before purchasing. Thanks.


----------



## Tyari (Sep 14, 2010)

Can someone please swatch MAC Dazzle glass in Comet Blue and Milani 3d Glitzy Glamour Gloss in Movie Star?? Please. If you have one or the other, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone have swatches of any MAC Paints? or if you have any, could you swatch the ones that you have?


----------



## creme (Jul 27, 2011)

Can anyone swatch nocturnal plum pigment for me? (in both artificial and natural light, if possible)


----------



## Wendy Schu (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd love to see a swatch of MAC Coco pigment and M*A*D minerals Cougar Multi Purpose pigment.  TIA!!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 10, 2012)

looking for any of the MAC Cream Color Base swatches. thanks in advance


----------

